# PC als Router/Proxy für WLAN Inter´net Verbindung?



## Experience1986 (17. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich stelle an meinem PC eine Internetverbindung via WLAN her. Ich nehme also via WLAN Verbindung zu meinem Provider auf ohne das ich selbst einen WLAN Accesspoint einsetze.

Nun möchte ich in meinem Kabelnetzwerk diese Internetverbindung zur Vefügung stellen. Mit Windows eigenen Lösungen (Windows XP SP2 Pro) funktioniert dies nicht, zumindestens fand ich noch keinen Weg.

Also benötige ich wohl einen Proxy Server auf meinem PC. Wenn man eine Internetverbindung via DFÜ eingerichtet hat, kann man den Jana Server hierfür nutzen, aber bei dem was ich vor hab sehe ich da keine Möglichkeit.

Nun meine Frage: Gibt es hierfür eine Softwarelösung ohne das ich einen Router oder derartigem einsetzen muss? Zwar hab ich schon ein gutes Grundwissen, eine einfache Lösung/Anwendung wäre mir aber am liebsten.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Sinac (17. Mai 2006)

Du hast eine WLAN Verbindung zu deinem Provider? Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, es sei denn dein Haus steht direkt nebem deren Firmensitz ;-) 

Naja, wie auch immer als Proxy Server würde ich Squid nehmen.


----------



## Experience1986 (17. Mai 2006)

Doch hab ich!
Die Firma nennt sich InterSAAR, eine Saarbrücker Firma die an verschiedenen Standorten im Saarland Accesspoints aufbaut!

Danke, werd mal danach suchen.


----------



## Sinac (17. Mai 2006)

Hm, sicher dass das nicht über Satelit ist? Ansonsten muss das ja schon heftiger Richtfunk oder sowas sein wegen der extrem kurzen Reichweite von WLAN, zumindest mit den gängigen ieee 802.11 Standards.


----------



## Experience1986 (17. Mai 2006)

Du, ich bin mir sicher. Über den 2.4er Standard ist der Empfang nicht besonders gut, aber es geht. Die Haben bei uns Im Ort Ihren AP auf die Höchste stelle gesetzt.


----------



## Sinac (17. Mai 2006)

Sachen gibts 
Nochmal zu Squid:
http://www.squid-handbuch.de/


----------



## Experience1986 (17. Mai 2006)

hast du vielleicht auch eine beispiel datei für die squid.conf?


----------



## Sinac (18. Mai 2006)

Bei Squid ist doch eine Squid.conf dabei  und gut dokumentiert ist auch alles. Worum gehts dir denn genau? Für eine Grundkonfiguration schaust du hier:

http://www.squid-handbuch.de/hb/index.html


----------



## Experience1986 (18. Mai 2006)

Ja es sind welche dabei, diese sind aber im Rohzustand und alle Einstellungen sind auskommentiert. Somit ist Squid nicht nutzbar.

Ich habe im Moment nicht die Zeit und auch vermutlich nicht das Wissen die ganze Config aufzustellen. Auch steht in der Cofig viel Fachchinesisch.

Deshalb wäre es nützlich wenn ich eine gültige squid.conf für Windows anpassen könnte. Im Netz findet man die meisten nur für die Linux Version oder sie laufen einfach nicht.

Oder es kommt, genau wie in meiner eigenen squid.conf der Fehler:
"abnormal program termination"

Das hilft einem ja wirklich nicht weiter.

OpenSource ist zwar gut und schön, aber meist sind die Programme auch für "Computerkenner" schwer zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Sinac (18. Mai 2006)

Also mit den beiden Links sollte man das wirklich leicht zum laufen bringen.
Und das hat nichts mit Open Source zu tun, Open Source sagt absolut nichts über das Programm selber, sonedern nur über die Verfügbarkeit des Quellcodes.
Ein Proxy Server ist nunmal keine Klicki Bunti Applikation die jeder  mal eben installieren sollte ohne zu wissen was er tut.
Wenn du keine Lust / Zeit hast dir zumindest ein Mindestmaß an Wissen über die Technik die du einsetzt anzueignen, dann ist ein Proxy Server wahrscheinlich keine gute Idee, weil du dann nur Ärger damit hast.


----------



## gello (20. Mai 2006)

Servus,

was ich nicht verstehe ist, wenn du die Internetverbindung für dein lokales Netz zur Verfügung stellen willst, was willst du dann mit einem Proxy Server? Damit du von einem anderen Rechner Dienste der Internets in Anspruch nehmen kannst, musst du doch deinen Rechner, der via WLan im Internet hängt als Router konfigurieren, oder unter XP die gemeinsam genutzte Internetverbindung aktivieren. Ein Proxy Server dient doch meines Wissens nur als lokaler Cache, damit nicht immer alle Webseiten neu geholt werden müssen.


----------



## Experience1986 (20. Mai 2006)

Ich hab an meinem Rechner 2 Verbindungen:

1 Kabelverbindung (LAN): Lokales Netzwerk
2. Drahtlosverbindung (WLAN): Internetverbindung (Hab kein Router, hier bei uns gibts einen Provider der AccessPoints bereitstellt, sprich ich brauch nur ne WLAN karte)

Ein Proxy Server leitet Anfragen aus einem Netzwerk in ein anderes, er routet also auch noch, neben der Caching-Funktionen...


----------



## Sinac (23. Mai 2006)

Das ist totaler Blödsinn, ein Proxy Server routet nicht! Wenn du über einen Proxy surfst ist deine Verbindung komplett an dem Proxy terminiert. Die HTTP Anfrage (Layer 7) wird von deinem Proxy Server angenommen, somit ist ein Routing (Layer 3) schon garnicht mehr mögliche. Der Proxy verabeitet die Anfrage und je nach dem ob der angeforderte Inhalt im Cache vorhanden ist oder nicht baut er eine eigene Verbindung zum geforderten Server auf. Das hat aber *nichts* mit Routing zu tun!

Die Idee von gello ist garnicht so falsch, du könntest auch die beiden Verbindungen überbrücken unter Windows und somit die Internetverbindung "freigeben". Ist nur die Frage ob das dein Ziel ist. Proxy Server ist eleganter finde ich.


----------



## Experience1986 (23. Mai 2006)

OK, wenn man genauer drüber überlegt ist das mit dem Routing logisch.... Hab heut noch eine Abschlussprüfung im Fach Informatik geschrieben, da kam sogar noch die Frage und ich schrieb schicht 3 hin... Bin halt ne Netzwerkniete.

Ich hab schon versucht der Lan Verbindung Internet über die WLAN Verbindung bereitzustellen:
Lan Verbindung -> Eigenschaften -> Erweitert:
[x] Anderen Benutzern im Netzwerk die Internetverbindung dieses Computers zu nutzen
unten drunter hab ich dann die WLAN Verbindung ausgewählt.

Leider weist Windows dann der WLAN Verbindung eine statische IP zu. Wenn ich diese ändere bzw. wieder auf automatisch stelle, verschwindet die gesetzte Einstellung über die Freigabe der Verbindung. Und mit den von Windows gesetzten Einstellungen komme ich nicht ins Internet.

Das mit der Netzwerkbrücke hab ich gerade auch versucht. Zwar deklariert Windows die IP-Quelle als automatisch beziehen, aber ich erhalte keine von meinem Internet Gateway der WLAN Verbindung.

Kennt also jemand einen "einfachen" Proxy Server bzw. eine andere Lösung?


----------

